# lfts 11/5



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

i guess im gunna give it a go, anybody else heading out?


----------



## billmitch (Dec 21, 2009)

Heading out right now Waz. Worked a double yesterday so I could hunt all day today. Good luck to you and everyone else heading out today.


----------



## midmichman80 (Oct 5, 2008)

Just parked the car. Gonna get dressed and sneak in on midland county state land. Good luck all. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

i'm goin out also, it's my birthday, so i feel lucky


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm headed out. This daylight savings crap can shove it though. Who in the world would rather have it this way? Oh well. Just waiting for that switch to flip on the rut. It's gotta be soon. Shoot straight everybody!

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

yea about to head out the door and make the drive to northern macomb. hunted the last 2 evenings with a skunk. hoping the morning is better. good luck to all.


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Lets get it done out here in northern Macomb caffeine!!

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm a going.


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes sir. On vacation the rest of the week!


----------



## BKilla_13 (Nov 11, 2008)

In. Just trying to figure out this stupid south wind. I don't really have a spot for it but whatever, good luck y'all.


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Making a prediction. The fun starts today and gets crazy by Thurs. Good luck everyone and be safe. Looking for a late morning chase phase today. Sit tight.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

Just pulled into my field. Good luck everybody!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Moe6441 (Oct 5, 2010)

On my way to ionia for an all day sit... Good luck everyone n shoot straight... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cjpenny89 (Sep 12, 2006)

leaving here in 15 minutes after I wake up the kids for school. take me 5 minutes to get set up. sitting where I would not normally sit due to the wind but it might be good hoping to change how my season has been going with lack off deer sightings in an area that is usually hard to go with out seeing a buck a sit and maybe 6-10 deer a night. I have been lucky to see 15 deer all season! maybe to day guys lets get out there and hunt


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

on stand....already hearing something milling around the wood lot.....


----------



## wise8706 (Apr 2, 2011)

Workin today, wife's birthday tomorrow but Thursday is looking like it could start getting the big guys moving a little more during daylight hours. Will be on stand as much as possible on Thursday finally switching back to a west wind. I've had enough of the south winds.


----------



## drake32 (Jan 26, 2007)

In stand in Huron county. Going to be a good day.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## hungar (Oct 13, 2006)

Warm in Freeland. Slow yesterday morning , hope it picks up a little today. Hunting new stand today for first time this year


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

Waz_51 said:


> i guess im gunna give it a go, anybody else heading out?


Heading out the door for work!! Wanna fill in for me?! I think today should be good! Less wind ...and with rain and high winds on the way. Even though it'll be a little warm today I think they will be moving ! Good luck!


----------



## hungar (Oct 13, 2006)

Got a grunter I can hear. Hope that's the sign of a good morning to come


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

drake32 said:


> In stand in Huron county. Going to be a good day.
> [/URL]


Same here.


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

nothing but birds and rodents so far.....


----------



## midmichman80 (Oct 5, 2008)

Just a field mouse in my blind. Hopefully more action to come. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BushwhackDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm back in the killing tree in Van Buren. Gave it 6 days rest. Got the next 4 days off. Good luck dudes. 

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Moe6441 (Oct 5, 2010)

Their on the move just seen 2 6pts one come rite underneath me.. Cold blue!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Shot a nice buck last night so slept in and gonna sit 9-4 today!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Nothing moving yet. Had to avoid quite a few driving home last night and driving to my spot today. Been real slow for daylight activity in my neck of the woods. The tropical weather today and tomorrow won't help. Thursday and Friday should provide the spark to get this fire going.


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Heard some deer crash out of the bedding area going away from me. It's upwind of me so hopefully a buck pushing does around. 

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Just had an 8 point cruise by. No shot.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Waz_51 said:


> i guess im gunna give it a go, anybody else heading out?


Damn Waz wanna trade work schedules? Good luck buddy, redemption day!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

Pier Pressure said:


> Just had an 8 point cruise by. No shot.


Pull you grunt tube out!


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

phensway said:


> Pull you grunt tube out!


Got no response. He just kept on walking. It's like he had somewhere to be and he was late.


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Saw a grey fox and passed a small 6pt so far...come on mr big!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JIG_EM_UP-DEER_DOWN (Dec 26, 2007)

Not that grunt tube your actual grunt tube!!! Shoot straight!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

Shot over a really nice shooters back. Pretty upset with myself right now but still seeing deer.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

88luneke said:


> Damn Waz wanna trade work schedules? Good luck buddy, redemption day!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes, please!

I'm on the field edge this morning with One Beam Bob trying to catch a cruising buck, hopefully one that's looking for a fight! Only the ridiculously jacked up 3pt has come by so far...


----------



## wildness (Oct 24, 2011)

Out in newaygo, nothing so far.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

JIG_EM_UP-DEER_DOWN said:


> Not that grunt tube your actual grunt tube!!! [/URL]


:lol: Pretty sure he wouldn't be interested in that either.


----------



## HillbillyinMI (Aug 23, 2006)

On public land in Jackson county. Almost shot a coyote. I bumped something in my pocket on the draw and he busted me. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hungar (Oct 13, 2006)

2 bucks chasing does for first 20 minutes of light and nothing since.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

My mom just shot her first buck ever with a compound. Goin to track it maybe in an hour...

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Doe and fawn so far this morning. Paw paw area. Beautiful morning!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Pier Pressure said:


> :lol: Pretty sure he wouldn't be interested in that either.


 Depends on where you keep your doe in heat bottle, be careful out there this time of the year.:lol:


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Another small buck moved through

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

HillbillyinMI said:


> On public land in Jackson county. Almost shot a coyote. I bumped something in my pocket on the draw and he busted me.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


What township in jackson?


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Maple_Ridge said:


> My mom just shot her first buck ever with a compound. Goin to track it maybe in an hour...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Congrats to her! Make sure you post some pics!

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Pumpkinhead (Nov 19, 2009)

Come on. Saw 14 does and 2 nice bucks last sit here. Zip so far. Been a weird year so far


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Nothing moving. Might tickle some tines around 9 I'm thinking.

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Shoulda brought a pail & my .22. Plenty of squirrels, no deer. If rages weren't so expensive I'd try to get one with my bow on the way out. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bowmanjoe (Apr 18, 2012)

A little sixer chasin a doe early on, that's been it. - kent co


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Notta in genesee county.

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

Scottygvsu said:


> Shoulda brought a pail & my .22. Plenty of squirrels, no deer. If rages weren't so expensive I'd try to get one with my bow on the way out.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


im with ya there....atleast a dozen in this 1 acre wood lot.....


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Once again nothing. What's going on, I can't believe that I'm seeing little to no deer. Baffled.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishon!!00 (Apr 2, 2005)

2 small bucks and 5 does. I let the air out of the biggest doe 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Moe6441 (Oct 5, 2010)

The little ones r chasing... Had two more spike come in.. One came around twice looking for that cold blue...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll be out this afternoon in northern Oakland state land... seen deer every time from this spot so we'll see if the bucks want to come play. I'm excited. Even though it will be a little warm.

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Maple_Ridge said:


> My mom just shot her first buck ever with a compound. Goin to track it maybe in an hour...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Awesome! Keep us posted.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Just had a small 6 pt go by on the other side of a thicket.


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

It's been a great morning for activity so far. Just nothing shooting size. Had this Bb here five min ago checking out my bucket.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It's a beautiful day this morning. Sun is finally shining and not too cold. Im going to enjoy it while it lasts. No wind to speak of too. 

Starting tonight we have another front coming through with another 24 hour rain event. Yesterday I emptied the rain gage. 2-1/2" in the last week. This is the wettest year I can remember. I would not be surprised if we have had over 30" since it quit snowing in May.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

WACKNSTACK said:


> I have a hooters girl (friend) that said she has camo yoga pants and she will come gut a deer.... She drives a hard bargain
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Those are nice. Don't forget pics or it didn't happen


----------



## midmichman80 (Oct 5, 2008)

Phoolish said:


> Those are nice. Don't forget pics or it didn't happen


Yeah that:thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey guys, I just helped a guy into the ER that stuck a buck and fell trying to climb down. Definately not supposed to have a leg that points that direction. Please be safe and let the adreline wear off. BE SAFE AND HAVE FUN GUYS!!


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

fishineveryminuteofit said:


> Hey guys, I just helped a guy into the ER that stuck a buck and fell trying to climb down. Definately not supposed to have a leg that points that direction. Please be safe and let the adreline wear off. BE SAFE AND HAVE FUN GUYS!!


Dammit. Guys gotta settle down and stay focused. Good deed on your part thought brother. Glad uts just his leg and not something worse.

C

Sent from my LGL35G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Dead.....my ma got got it!!!! 2 YO 8 POINT!!!
her first buck with bow! 

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

maple_ridge said:


> dead.....my ma got got it!!!! 2 yo 8 point!!!
> Her first buck with bow!
> 
> Sent from my sch-r760 using ohub campfire mobile app


nice deer


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Phoolish said:


> Those are nice. Don't forget pics or it didn't happen


I gotta drop a deer first. This season is like pulling teeth this year. I will def Try to make it happen. 

I just talked to her, she is at buffalo wild wings now :/ wonder how this will go over with the girlfriend LOL

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BushwhackDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats to your ma! My mom is 55, and couldn't pull back a 35 lb. Bow. Lets see those yoga pants!

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BushwhackDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Who is gonna get that guys buck?

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

WACKNSTACK said:


> I gotta drop a deer first. This season is like pulling teeth this year. I will def Try to make it happen.
> 
> I just talked to her, she is at buffalo wild wings now :/ wonder how this will go over with the girlfriend LOL
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


AAWWW b dubs where yoga pant are work attire. tell her your teaching her life skill, or just have her help more the merrier. haha


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Dead.....my ma got got it!!!! 2 YO 8 POINT!!!
> her first buck with bow!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Love it! Congrats to your Mom!


----------



## outfitter (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm in Rockford I got a tracking dog and I can help get that guy's deer

Sent from my XT1030 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Dead.....my ma got got it!!!! 2 YO 8 POINT!!!
> her first buck with bow!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Awesome!!!!


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

BushwhackDave said:


> Who is gonna get that guys buck?
> 
> Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app



everyone is going to stop passing up deer now for the photo opp :lol:


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

smells like skunk over here.... might as well pop smoke and head home....broke my bleat and grunt tube as well... gah


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Congrats to you and your mom, maple ridge. Still sitting on stand here, been pretty quiet for last hour.

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats to maple ridge,s ma! Looks like great shot on a super buck.
Not out there, but watched a buck working a branch ten yards from a couple does at 2:30 p.m. yesterday about 80 or so yards from last area I saw deer bedded.
Another deer crossed road ahead of me at 11:00 a.m. heading into Newago too.
Its the off hours thing time of year again, when most stands are empty.I think.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

WACKNSTACK said:


> I gotta drop a deer first. This season is like pulling teeth this year. I will def Try to make it happen.
> 
> I just talked to her, she is at buffalo wild wings now :/ wonder how this will go over with the girlfriend LOL
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What's that girl's first name? I might know her...


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Phoolish said:


> AAWWW b dubs where yoga pant are work attire. tell her your teaching her life skill, or just have her help more the merrier. haha


I like your style. 

Waz name is Jess

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Dead.....my ma got got it!!!! 2 YO 8 POINT!!!
> her first buck with bow!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Way to go Ma!


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll be out this afternoon trying to fill a doe tag. I'll have my girlfriends 5 y/o grand daughter with me....I told her I'd babysit but she better leave lots of warm clothes. ought to be an interesting afternoon lol! We're currently working on our "deer hunting voice".


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

mydogisscout said:


> I'll be out this afternoon trying to fill a doe tag. I'll have my girlfriends 5 y/o grand daughter with me....I told her I'd babysit but she better leave lots of warm clothes. ought to be an interesting afternoon lol! We're currently working on our "deer hunting voice".


That cool. my dad babysit me the same way. One stand had a plat form in the tree under his stand and he would drop pine cones on me when i fell asleep. Or i would sit it a rifle stand by he tree.

good luck


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Dead.....my ma got got it!!!! 2 YO 8 POINT!!!
> her first buck with bow!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's just plain AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

WACKNSTACK said:


> I have a hooters girl (friend) that said she has camo yoga pants and she will come gut a deer.... She drives a hard bargain
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Pics ???


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

still sitting...nearly 6 hours now....atleast the falcon is having a good hunt....


----------



## HillbillyinMI (Aug 23, 2006)

Can't believe it, that coyote came back. It wasn't so lucky this time.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HillbillyinMI (Aug 23, 2006)

Now what do I do with it?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

HillbillyinMI said:


> Now what do I do with it?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Teriyaki

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Just pulled card. Daytime mid day movement. Time to roll

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

HillbillyinMI said:


> Now what do I do with it?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


kegogi!


----------



## HillbillyinMI (Aug 23, 2006)

caffeineforall said:


> kegogi!


I have always had a rather adventurous appetite, but I have to draw the line at coyote.

I was thinking more along the lines of does anyone near Jackson county want it?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Dead.....my ma got got it!!!! 2 YO 8 POINT!!!
> her first buck with bow!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Way to go Mom!!!!!


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

HillbillyinMI said:


> Can't believe it, that coyote came back. It wasn't so lucky this time.
> View attachment 49435
> 
> 
> ...


Dead yote....Excellent! 

Nice job on the buck too Mom!


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

HillbillyinMI said:


> I have always had a rather adventurous appetite, but I have to draw the line at coyote.
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of does anyone near Jackson county want it?
> 
> ...


You could get the pelt tanned


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

WACKNSTACK said:


> Just pulled card. Daytime mid day movement. Time to roll
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


no, you go back to your stand and sit there until you get something. haha


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

we're going to be in my pop up blind, I don't think it'll ever recover from the pink chair in it


----------



## Moe6441 (Oct 5, 2010)

Great morning.. Lots of movement passed on couple 6.. Decided on this guy not biggest but first kill with the new bow..









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Moe6441 said:


> Great morning.. Lots of movement passed on couple 6.. Decided on this guy not biggest but first kill with the new bow..
> View attachment 49440
> [/URL]


Nice work!


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Dead.....my ma got got it!!!! 2 YO 8 POINT!!!
> her first buck with bow!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Congrats on a fine first buck!


----------

